# Bringing the cat from Scotland



## wraggles (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi

Just had our medicals on Friday and have to have our paperwork in by 17th August. Can I ask anyone, especially if there is anyone who has moved from Scotland specifically, when they started the process for getting the cat prepared medically for a move and how they had to go about it? I appreciate we may not get in/may be delayed so when is the right time in everyones experience to look at it?

Also has anyone got any first hand recommendations of any rental properties that accepted cats?

I know many people will not be able to advise but just on the off chance that someone out there has been there and done that from Scotland/Uk.

Many thanks


----------



## Carolyne38 (May 28, 2012)

Hi!
Palmerston North is full of scottish people! 
We have rented and had no problems with our cats, its the same as the UK in that respect some landlords will accept cats, some won't.
I don't know about moving the cat here though.


----------



## wraggles (Jun 14, 2012)

Many thanks for that


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

wraggles said:


> Many thanks for that


It's all online for NZ immigration info. I was starting early but there's a longer process and you have to have pet transportation companies ship and then accept your cat. You can't travel WITH them. 
Your Pets | MAF Biosecurity New Zealand - Your Pets | MPI Biosecurity New Zealand


----------



## wraggles (Jun 14, 2012)

Many thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

wraggles said:


> Many thanks


Funny in that I'd get additional EOI visa POINTS if my cats were kids, instead it'll be thousands $$ to take them along and be separated in quarantine for days.


----------



## wraggles (Jun 14, 2012)

I know lol. Just can't be without her though! Not too long in quarantine - hopefully long enough to find somewhere to live with her!


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

wraggles said:


> I know lol. Just can't be without her though! Not too long in quarantine - hopefully long enough to find somewhere to live with her!


Because I don't have a partner or others beyond pets, I've been a member of a few hosteling and traveling groups that will for free host people for a few days or hostels cheap weekly stays still you can find permanent rent or buy. That's my intentions, fantasy plan til reality hits.


----------



## wraggles (Jun 14, 2012)

Thats great that you even have your plans in place. Do you have a date that you are heading over? Good luck with it. Its all very scary but exciting isn't it!


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

wraggles said:


> Thats great that you even have your plans in place. Do you have a date that you are heading over? Good luck with it. Its all very scary but exciting isn't it!


I'm going for low stress in moving. I refuse to be without roof over my head, so it's getting an EOI approval first, while throwing out job apps to have my CV floating about before I even put my house on market(talking to friends about it to put word out). Timing is needed to then get my cat set up to go too. Since there are weeks and months to wait for answers, I'm not getting nervous. Plus, I'm expecting a long wait just so I can work and save up more money and sell off housegoods/items than give away. If I even get a 'yes' I'll have to gather my medicals and paperwork, submit but you have atleast I heard, up to 9-12mos window you can take under the visa to get to NZ. By then I could have a more definite window to give to employers and go back to businesses I contacted as inquire about any positions again. I have useful job skills but not direly needed ones where an employer would be willing to not only pay for my visa but then also my moving costs and WAIT.


----------

